# sentence - clause ?



## cornculapte

Care e diferenţa dintre _sentence _şi _clause_?

_Coordinating conjunctions, also called coordinators, are conjunctions  that join two or more items of equal syntactic importance, such as  words, main *clauses*, or *sentences*._ (Wikipedia)


----------



## farscape

*main clause*: o parte a propoziţiei care conţine subiectul şi  verbul şi care este de sine stătătoare (nu e subordonată); orice  propoziţie trebuie să conţină a *main clause* pentru a fi completă. (Aici _propoziţia_ ar trebui echivalată cu _fraza_ din limba româna)

Nu mi-e clar care ar fi echivalentul în limba româna (propoziţie principală, regentă?). 

Pentru mai multe detalii si exemple, vezi:
http://www.chompchomp.com/terms/mainclause.htm

Best,


----------



## cornculapte

Mă refeream la _clause_ în general, nu la tipurile ei (main/independent şi dependent). Am mai făcut nişte cercetări şi am înţeles ceva de genul:

_Clause =_ propoziţie (conţine un singur predicat) (Wikipedia)
_Sentence_ = frază (formată din una sau mai multe propoziţii; conţine unul sau mai multe predicate) (Wikipedia)

Zice că fraza (sentence) poate fi, pe langa compusă (formată din mai multe propoziţii), şi simplă, adică formată dintr-o singură propoziţie (clause). La partea asta m-am blocat şi nu făceam diferenţa dintre _sentence_ si _clause_ pentru că _simple sentence_ se suprapune peste main _clause/independent clause_, iar eu greşeam încercând să le exclud.

Apropo, echivalentul în română pentru _main clause _e propoziţie principală. O poţi numi regentă doar dacă o alta propoziţie (secundară) depinde de ea. În cazul ăsta zici că propoziţia principală X e regentă pentru propoziţia secundară Y. Regentă se referă mai mult la o funcţie pe care o îndeplineşte o propoziţie, nu neapărat principală, pentru o altă propoziţie subordonată ei.
Cu gramatica limbii române stau destul de bine. Cu a limbii engleze încă mă mai zbat. 
Mersi farscape.


----------



## farscape

Şi eu îţi mulţumesc pentru lămurire 

Later,


----------

